# Which game guy's!!



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All, Birthday coming up and apart from a few more car bits and bobs I can have a game for my PC.................

The two I have in mind are 

Call Of Duty 4: MW or Half Life 2: Orange Box

I already have Enemy Territory QuakeWars, BF2 + Packs and BF2142 but If you have any more ideas for good FPS please add.............

Thanks

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Call Of Duty 4: MW :


enough said, although you will lose weeks and weeks of your life


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Another vote for Call of Duty 4! Fantastic Game 10/10 :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

have you played bioshock, i've got it for the 360 & it's an awesome game


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

crysis


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

handicap7 said:


> Another vote for Call of Duty 4! Fantastic Game 10/10 :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

modern warfare is a great game bit easy though. and a bit short.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

giarc said:


> crysis


COD4 too short,but great in multiplayer


----------



## marbellapinky (Oct 17, 2007)

Multiplayer is the only way to enjoy a FPS, only fun if you know its a real person you shoot in the back


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

COD4 from me aswell


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Orange Box, it's worth it for Portal alone.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

crysis - you need a top notch system for , i have a 3.7GHZ quad core , 2 gig ddr3 and a 8800gts over clocked and i wasnt able to use high settings

COD4 i love but besides multiplayer its quite short 

my moneys on the orange box , amazing package and can be got for around 25 quid


----------

